# ibs-d and painful intercourse



## wisbane (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone else have this problem. I sometimes have pain during intercourse and I don't have endometriosis. I've seen it listed as a fairly common symptom of IBS but haven't seen it discussed on this board. The pain I experience is predominately on the left side of the vaginal wall(which makes sense because the majority of my ibs pain is one the left side of my abdomen.)Thanks.


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Wisbane, I have experience this when I've had dreadful episodes of D...and when I'm in travel alot to bathroom mode the last thing I feel like having is intercourse. Like yourself I do not have endometriois (was checked for this) I'm sure my pain comes from the D. There are times when I just lay there and shudder in pain during intercourse...and there have been times I have just told my partner to stop. If I were you I would talk to my doctor about your symptoms to ease your concerns. In opinion I think from years of suffering with D the muscles in our lower area weaken and this is why there is pain. Im gonna check with my doctor on this to see if there is any truth to this and will post my findings. Perhaps there is a excercise we could perform to strenghen these areas. Take care. God Bless.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I have pain too sometimes...when my iBS is bad. I am IBS C however and it truly baffles me why this is. Today I had to go to the hospital to make sure I wasn't having pregnancy complications since I was experiencing unpleasant symptoms. They had to do an internal exam and even the speculum (I think that's what its called) made me want to scream I guess because I was stressing and my IBS was bad today. I don't get it....it sucks, but it seems to be "normal" with the whole IBS thing.


----------



## TeresaRae (Jun 2, 2004)

I_H8_IBS, many women with IBS-C like myself have pain during intercourse...it is because intercouse causes pressure on your digestive tract (which in and of itself can cause pain depending on the location of organs, even without IBS) and when it's full of #### basically, there isn't room for a man's business, so that causes pain.


----------



## TeresaRae (Jun 2, 2004)

Also, Wisbane, my pain during intercourse is predominantly on the left side as well.


----------



## hopeinTN (Dec 9, 2003)

I have had vulvar pain with my IBS-D for seven years. Finally I went to a great doc who thinks I have interstital cystitis and also neuropathic vulvadynia, both associated with IBS and treated with Tricyclic antidepressants. I'm starting the meds and it seems to be helping a bit. There are many vulvar conditions associated with IBS that are treatable. You need to find a good doc and get some tests done.


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

You could have a tipped uterus. I used to have a pain on my right side, esp during orgasm. turned out I had a benign tumor on my right ovary..they had thought it was a cyst so they waited to see if it would go away and I went to have a lap done to see if it was endo and they realized that wasnt a cyst. Of course it didnt. Had to have surgery to have it removed. If you have pain with every position it could be something like that. Or it could directly related to ibs-d. The left side is generally where the intestines are.


----------



## moma b (Sep 6, 2004)

I am reading about painful sexual encounters. since i am newly diagnosed, my symptoms with this also include gas and vomitting. Are the sexual organs tied into ibs? does anyone have any information on this.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

yeah,APPARENTLY not everyone have pain there but the sensitivity can definitly reach these area.Moma,this is a good question,unfortunaly the urologist i saw sent me out of his office without any comment.







Sorry about my intrusion.


----------



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

I posted this in another string pritty much about the same thing... what my dr told me about the left side vaginal pain was that sinse the colon and intestine were in the same area, and irritated, swollen (sometimes) and generally overly sensitive, this often times also affects the vaginal walls in that ANY aditional pressure is goiing to cause this kind of pain. Like many of you whom have posted, I have it all on the left side as well... I talked to my husband and explained what was going on, and why, so that he totally understood what was going on. This eliminated the tension surounding this topic.I agree with talking to your dr's about this because sometimes, even if we are right and its "just one of those things", there is often something that can be done to minimize or even eliminate the pain...


----------

